# Kindle fire not playing midi files. Help me please.



## jckindle (Jan 7, 2012)

I can't seem to get kindle fire to play midi files.

For example, on this site that I really like, kindle fire player doesn't work: http://hymntime.com/tch/htm/i/i/g/iigowise.htm

Another one http://www.hymnal.net/hymn.php/ns/367 (midi files don't play)

Is there some program I have to install on kindle fire to play midi files? In the contents formats supported (http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Amazon-Tablet/dp/B0051VVOB2), it says the fire can play midi files, so I don't understand where the problem is.

Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

jckindle said:


> I can't seem to get kindle fire to play midi files.
> 
> For example, on this site that I really like, kindle fire player doesn't work: http://hymntime.com/tch/htm/i/i/g/iigowise.htm
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why but both those sites require the Apple QuickTime plugin to play the MIDI files listed.


----------



## jckindle (Jan 7, 2012)

Does kindle allow quicktime player to be installed and executing?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

jckindle said:


> Does kindle allow quicktime player to be installed and executing?


I don't see a QuickTime App. Note that Amazon and Apple don't play well together.


----------

